# TheProductStore - 16gb TouchPads in stock (2000+) as of 8-23 @ 2:48 Central Std time.



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.theproductsstore.com/sto...roduct-32030/category-561?keyword=hp+touchpad

Good luck.

Already got one, but I went in for two more here. I had the page spam refreshing since it was shown on slickdeals as being "under maintenance"


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't find any reviews for the place, can you?


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

I too have concerns about the legitimacy of this place.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Man i hope this is legits for you guys it would suck if ya'll got fraud'd over a touchpad


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, it actually is a pretty good plan considering how the slickdeals crowd is thirsting so badly for places to take their money.


----------



## coolairg1 (Aug 22, 2011)

can't see the page. error connection all the time.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

same here


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

I call it scandal


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

The site was down most the day, I have it on AutoRefresh again.


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

Shenanigans!!! 7:40 CST and still 2000+ units available


----------



## firmbiz94 (Aug 23, 2011)

HoosierRealtor said:


> Shenanigans!!! 7:40 CST and still 2000+ units available


I'm gonna give them a call and find out..mine says like 2043 or something remaining .


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn it, it's down again


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

They're down.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this the thread where we list the scam sites? If it's not on resellerratings.com, PLEASE RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN THE OTHER WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Domain Name: THEPRODUCTSSTORE.COM
Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
Name Server: NS1.THEPRODUCTSSTORE.COM
Name Server: NS2.THEPRODUCTSSTORE.COM
Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Status: clientRenewProhibited
Status: clientTransferProhibited
Status: clientUpdateProhibited
* Updated Date: 23-apr-2011
Creation Date: 08-jun-2009
Expiration Date: 08-jun-2012
*

Well at least the url wasn't registered specifically for scamming us on the touchpads. Doesn't mean this tells us the legitimacy of the site.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I went onto www.theproductsstore.com and seems like the entire website was replaced. I got a directory listing. After a couple of minutes I found a zip file in it. currently uploading it to multiupload for someone to look at it. My chromebook wont open the file. Can someone see if there is anything in there that would tell us about this site. Looks like a start up business that's been failing on multiple counts. 
http://www.multiupload.com/8CVDJ5KGME


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

There was a Joomla install on there earlier today. Something really ****ed happened to it, whatever it was.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

That ZIP is a fresh Joomla install of yourShop: http://www.gavick.com/products/templates/item/92-yourshop.html
They're reinstalling the site software


----------

